# Car is rattling 2009 Versa



## sking (Sep 20, 2020)

I just bought this car about a 2 weeks ago. These dealer got it at an auction. At the time, it didn't rattle like this.

I paid cash, and my purchase contract says AS IS. I will be calling them tomorrow to ask them to pay to get this fixed.

As soon as you turn on the engine, there is a noise coming from under the hood. Also, after the car has slowed down and the car has come to a stop there is a rattling sound coming from the rear of the car.
What is causing this to rattle?


----------

